# Bike painting, Portland area?



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I've got a raw carbon frame (should need minimal prep), looking for a fairly simple one or two-color paint job, reasonable cost. Any recommendations, ideally on the east side?


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

If you want to do it yourself I would be glad to help. I have painted quite a few bikes over the years and I do a very nice job. I'm close in SE. Let me know.
Class Act Coatings is a shop you can check out.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I'll send you a PM.

I can't use powder, since it's a carbon frame. Do they also do wet paint?


----------

